# Exchange Rate Attractive Again



## MuranoJo (Jul 25, 2012)

OK, this time really bit the bullet and just paid my 2013 levies for Sudwala.  Today it was 8.53.  I skipped it a few months back when the rate was this good and just don't want to risk it any more.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe I should have waited... I paid mine a couple of months ago.  I don't remember what the rate was, but I ended up paying $304 for M609 - 1BR.


----------

